# Does anyone walk?



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

A couple weeks ago i told myself enough is enough. I used to run 1/2 marathons and 10K's almost every weekend and would usually place in the top 5 in my age division. well.. I've gotten older and lazier and fatter, to the point I'm on BP meds, I sometimes have a difficult time just bending over to put on my sox in the morning, hell I got winded just rotating my tires back in the beginning of January. I decided to do something about it. running is out of the question (for now) and I don't want to go to a gym, I chose walking. when I started a couple weeks ago, I was 218 pounds, today I'm 214. 2 pounds a week, no big deal, but it's a start and this week I'm making some diet changes. 

I was wondering if anyone else walks daily, I've only missed one day since I've started. If you walk, where do you walk at? I'm keeping a record of where I walk (around the state park, around the city park, the bike path, etc). right now I just keep track of where I walk, next week I'm going to start keeping track of how long it takes me and try to improve on it when I walk it again. I know it's only been 2 weeks but I really do feel better.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Good for you EZ. I'm too beat up to walk but I ride my bike weather permitting.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Walk on over here and help me cut some firewood.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I walk. To the fridge for another beer


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

We the dogs and I it is for them. They are the athletes I'm just the old guy trying to keep up. 
I have several places that I can go and just cut them lose. That keeps me away from most crowded areas. With some open place they get between 6-8 miles per hour gps. And I get 1! So other then pace I make sure I'm picking up my feet sometimes marching and sometimes long lunge. It all hurts but has to be helping. I also stretch. Get out of the lazyboy suit on the floor and touch your toes while watching the news. 
Somedays putting on my socks and boots is the hardest thing I do. Let me know how that diet goes there is none of that here.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey Ez, just go up and down that path to the dam a couple times a week and you'll be running marathons by summer lol. I feel your pain though, I take blood pressure meds, type 2 diabetes meds, stomach meds, I've also started walking around my block in the evening with my dog to get some exercise in.....Rich


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

I walk every day rain or shine.
I have no choice , the wife demands that I have to take the dog out.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ezbite said:


> A couple weeks ago i told myself enough is enough. I used to run 1/2 marathons and 10K's almost every weekend and would usually place in the top 5 in my age division. well.. I've gotten older and lazier and fatter, to the point I'm on BP meds, I sometimes have a difficult time just bending over to put on my sox in the morning, hell I got winded just rotating my tires back in the beginning of January. I decided to do something about it. running is out of the question (for now) and I don't want to go to a gym, I chose walking. when I started a couple weeks ago, I was 218 pounds, today I'm 214. 2 pounds a week, no big deal, but it's a start and this week I'm making some diet changes.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else walks daily, I've only missed one day since I've started. If you walk, where do you walk at? I'm keeping a record of where I walk (around the state park, around the city park, the bike path, etc). right now I just keep track of where I walk, next week I'm going to start keeping track of how long it takes me and try to improve on it when I walk it again. I know it's only been 2 weeks but I really do feel better.


I just bought an recumbent bike recently. I am peddling 8 minutes a day which puts me a little over 2 miles a day. 76 calories burned and my heart beat is at 90. Trying to continue in rehab of my knee revision.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a pedometer app on my phone 65-8500 steps a day. When we go on vacation I blow it up. Had some 15k days at the grand canyon a couple of years ago. Good cardio


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Had to look it up lol 2,000 steps for a mile .......Rich


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i retired 2 years ago after 32 years of doing concrete const. im no way overweight but i like to stay in shape by walking hiking taking my dogs for runs daily and ice fishing. your body is one big muscle and if you loaf around alot you lose alot of that muscle so i just stay active every day. p.s.....i tried working out with weights but found out they were too heavy


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I need to do something , and soon


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bridgeman said:


> I have a pedometer app on my phone 65-8500 steps a day. When we go on vacation I blow it up. Had some 15k days at the grand canyon a couple of years ago. Good cardio


I use my iphone, but i keep in in my back pocket and i don't think I'm getting correct numbers.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I like walking at west branch in the woods, one area has some serious ravines and you get a workout going up and down those. Plus you got great scenery and can check out the tracks in the snow now for next hunting season. The hike and bike trails get boring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Getting older, no exercise, bad health choices, high BP all of this contributed to my helicopter ride from Twinsburg to Cleveland clinic main campus, Cleveland three months ago. I suffered two strokes, I am lucky not to have any permanent damage. So now working on some life changes. The older you get the harder to stay healthy.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

In one day I walk between 3-5 miles in a 10 hour period. (Work) When My Dr. told me I had to get out and walk I laughed at him.. But he said its different kind of walking. Different muscles or something. Didnt totally understand. Took up bike riding. (not now though) Might start walking more after work. Definitely getting fat.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Good for you all that have started. I walk a lot at work, about 10,000 steps a day according to my Iphone. I believe that the Iphone count is inaccurate as well, but it is probably close. I would like to actually walk for actual exercise, not just at work and need to get going on it. 

Walking obviously is not running, but for a similar distance you only burn 10-15% less calories if you do it briskly. Definitely feel better when I keep moving. No moss grows on a rolling stone!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I walk a ton at work also and you guys are right, it's not the same as getting out there and doing a brisk steady walk. i actually work up a little sweat when I'm outside walking even when it's 25 degrees out.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

After you walk over and help Bobk with some firewood cutting , you're more then welcome to walk over and help me too


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

DHower08 said:


> I walk. To the fridge for another beer


You stole my thunder! Lmao 🤣


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

You folks are not alone. At 53, I have High BP and border line Type 2. At one time I “paid” to work out and swim. Started at 255 and ended at 238. Lost those “privledges” due to Covid. The gym recently opened back up and I’m at an all time high at 258. Booked an elk hunt in Montana and told the outfitter i’d “be in shape”. Have to get back at it!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> After you walk over and help Bobk with some firewood cutting , you're more then welcome to walk over and help me too


he needs help with more than just cutting firewood..


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

EZ, I've been walking 2.5 miles per day for about 7 months. My neighborhood has sidewalks and lights, plus some hills, so it's great. I bike some when weather is warmer, but not as much as I'd like. I'm down about 11 lbs and recently swore to a diet change, so hopefully better results. I sure feel better when I keep moving. Otherwise, the winter blues kick in. Sure looking forward to the spring jig bite!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

DHower08 said:


> I walk. To the fridge for another beer





BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> You stole my thunder! Lmao 🤣


I keep my beer and whiskey in two separate places,it really helps with extra steps


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

We have our own business, my wife and I, and it was awful right around the start of Covid, so we bought an old house to rehab. I started out at 194 pounds (5'10" 54 years old). 5 months later I was 177! I was eating McDonald's and pizza every day too with deserts at DQ. Amazing how many calories you burn building decks, climbing up and down ladders etc. Up to 190 now, and I only eat two meals a day. No more McDonald's, pop, or DQ either, just eggs for breakfast and a normal home cooked supper. I guess you have to move, a lot, to lose weight!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I really should, especially during the winter months but unfortunately I don’t. I go from 190# to about 205# every winter because I’m not working outside like I do in the warm months. Knees are my worst enemy and I cannot run like most, but I do ride my bicycle a lot during the warm months too.
Maybe someday I’ll start walking during the cold months.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Well thanks to a heart attack just about a year ago I walk everyday now at first even with the cardio rehab it was rough I walk in the parks in neighborhoods. The short little walks you are not really doing any good. You need to walk at least 35-40 minutes not stop and at a constant speed. I have a pedometer on the iPhone as well it was not accurate I had to keep adjusting the length of my steps. I knew how far I was walking and it was not adding up miles wise

In the past year I have worn out 4 pairs of sneakers. Does anyone make a good sneaker anymore? When you spend $40-60 for a pair of shoes the shouldn’t be worn out in 600 miles or so


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I walk daily through the woods at the end of our street with our lab...


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Also if you walked with a steel pistol instead of plastic you would be in better shape


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I use my iphone,


Ez, download the app "map my walk". It will tell you distance and time, calories ect.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> I keep my beer and whiskey in two separate places,it really helps with extra steps


My man! Thanks for the exercise tips!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I walk from the garage to my work van (transport folks to & from medical appts), around the van several times a day to get passengers in & out, back through the garage after work, down the steps to the ManCave refrigerator & pop the top on a cold one/two/few & eat some salty snacks. No additional exercise & my family health history includes heart trouble, diabetes, cancer, etc.
Result?....I'm a 74 year old VietNam Vet, on NO meds, my boss calls me the energizer bunny, the doc just scratches his head & asked me for my secret..I told him it's having a strong faith, living the Golden Rule, refusing to worry & get stressed (whatever happens, I just deal with it), steering clear of drugs, laughing at myself & life in general, but the biggest is fishing & having fun with the Grandkids....they beat the HELL out of adults! I'm also a lifelong 100% loyal Browns' Fan.
My Bride of 50 years tells folks my body is preserved with salt & alcohol. 😁

While all the above is true, I understand I am an "outlier" & you younger folks, living in this current culture, need to do what you need to do for your personal health & your loved one's future. Just thought I would add a little levity with my true story.

Mike


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I wear a mask 9-10 hours a day at work.I also walk a lot at work.They gave us a meter and the first day I walked 23,000 steps,the second day I walked 25,000 steps.I like to walk outside for a 1 mile walk after work , if I go late or 2 mile walk on days off.I like not having to wear a mask and breath easier.I try to walk as fast as I can,for exercise.I see people on the walking trail wearing a mask outside and look in shock that I don't wear one, go figure.I think if you can walk it's an easy exercise and you get fresh air,My dad lived to 92 and my aunt 101,and they both loved to walk.My father would always say move the body.


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

Walk over at Mosquito when it is not icy & also ride bike there spring through fall.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Junebug2320 said:


> You folks are not alone. At 53, I have High BP and border line Type 2. At one time I “paid” to work out and swim. Started at 255 and ended at 238. Lost those “privledges” due to Covid. The gym recently opened back up and I’m at an all time high at 258. Booked an elk hunt in Montana and told the outfitter i’d “be in shape”. Have to get back at it!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man! If you're going on an Elk hunt, I can tell you that it's not a picnic by any means. Even going in on horseback is tough. Go on plenty of horseback riding places, if you can. One particular hunt that got me was a twelve mile ride in. At thirty-five I figured it would be easy. Boy was I wrong. We stopped about 1/3rd of the way UP, when I got of the horse, my legs were like jello. Took me about five minutes to get it together. Good luck to you. And don't forget to enjoy every aspect of your adventure.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah I was going to chime in on that elk hunt also, start hiking or walking with a backpack on and slowly ad weight to it till you're comfortable with about 70#s in it......Rich


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm in the boat as well. I let myself go about a year and half ago and I'm paying for it now. I just found an exercise bike in the basement. Gonna have to jump on it and get serious. After my accident I went from a 32 waste to a 36!
The biggest issue that led to my slovenly lifestyle was the Brown Recluse bite around the year and a half range. I'm still trying to get it under control. My insurance wouldn't cover the cost of the dental care, even though my dentist declared it a major medical issue, along the two specialists letters. I'm already above 5k into this and still any better. Depression plays a big role in your overall health. We find ourselves thinking (worrying),about getting older and out of shape. With the cold weather and covid it's sometimes hard to get motivated. Speaking of which,I think I'll down another pint! Of ice cream 🍦. Just one of my weaknesses. Good luck everyone. I think if this thread keeps up we could stay inspired.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Lota of folks walk in the mall, Home Depot or Lowes in cold weather.
I have grown very lazy and I have a good treadmill right beside my desk.
I got so every little thing I do I get winded...got to get in shape to load and unload the boat this spring.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ezbite said:


> I use my iphone, but i keep in in my back pocket and i don't think I'm getting correct numbers.





Dovans said:


> In one day I walk between 3-5 miles in a 10 hour period. (Work) When My Dr. told me I had to get out and walk I laughed at him.. But he said its different kind of walking. Different muscles or something. Didnt totally understand. Took up bike riding. (not now though) Might start walking more after work. Definitely getting fat.


I, like you two walk a lot at work also. When talking to my doctor during a visit he informed me with this little bit of information. He said since your body is used to the physical work you do while at work, it's not really considered exercise. He then said to consider it exercise and a type of workout it should be done in addition to your regular schedule and that you need to elevate your heart rate and keep it elevated for a set amount of time. I've recently quit smoking and I'm also looking into walking or something else to do to feel more energetic. To all of you doing something, keep at it and good luck.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Walking is great it's even better when you have a good stride and you lean into things going when the gradient changes. Yes its not the same as running and when you walk like I am describing ppl will look at you strange (I dont care). Its better than doing nothing for sure. Keep up the great job and we all need to do more because WE are not getting any younger.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Loosing weight and getting in shape is a lifestyle change. 
I'm 5'-9" and started this lifestyle change at about 210# back in my 50's. I turn 70 this year and weigh 164. I'm in much better shape now.
I've had bypass surgery in my late 50's.
The only true formula to loosing weight is to reduce your calorie intake. It does take a little effort to get started because you need to figure out portion size and how many calories it contains but after just a couple of weeks you'll have a decent menu to work with and it's pretty simple to maintain. 
If you're tracking calories it helps to keep a log of whatever you eat and don't cheat.
If you eat until you're full, you ate too much. You will be hungry if you are loosing weight but after a while you won't mind the feeling, you'll welcome it. I think it's almost easier to loose weight than to maintain the lower weight.

Although walking is a good form of exercise it isn't going to burn enough calories to eliminate the effects of a bad diet. 
I have 2 friends (or should I say had) who used to laugh at their crappy diet and lack of exercise. 1 died at 57 years old and the other made it to the ripe old age of 60. both of these guys used to talk about all the plans they had for retirement.

Most of the people I saw in cardiac rehab were males in their late 50's, most of them were overweight.

Be realistic with yourself. weight gain happens over many, many years. It's not going to all come off in a few weeks. Don't get discouraged. If you slip up and fall off the train don't quit the journey just get back on and keep going.

If a doctor ever tells me I have a terminal disease I'm going back to my crappy diet but until then, I'll stay committed.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

after having my 1st stint placed in my heart at 47 years old and at 235 lbs I bought a stationary bike. after work each day I rode it like the devil was after me for 45 minutes. went for my 3 month check up and the nurse looked at my chart after weighing me and started to leave the room with my chart. i asked if something was wrong, she said she had the wrong chart that I didn't weigh enough. i had lost 60 lbs in 3 months and felt great. but after about another month I stopped riding and the turkey sandwiches. it took yrs to put the weight back on but I'm at 253 now. i had a valve replaced in my heart then turned around and had prostate surgery before I was done with my heat rehab. but never started up the rehab again. now I'm so out of shape and so stiff i even get my son to pull my compression socks off at the end of the day.

the wife and I bought a machine that you can ride like a bike or use as an elliptical a few months ago. but so far neither of us use it. i know beyond a doubt I have to get started but I keep making excuses for not doing it. I'm going to always going to start next week.

ez you probably care less about what I say but I commend you for walking. it really takes gumption to start walking much less in this cold snowy weather. just stick with it or someday you'll be 69 like me and regret not taking better care of yourself. when I left the marine corps back in 76 I was running 3 to 4 miles each day then doing an hour of pt and was in the best shape and felt better than ever.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

sherman51 said:


> after having my 1st stint placed in my heart at 47 years old and at 235 lbs I bought a stationary bike. after work each day I rode it like the devil was after me for 45 minutes. went for my 3 month check up and the nurse looked at my chart after weighing me and started to leave the room with my chart. i asked if something was wrong, she said she had the wrong chart that I didn't weigh enough. i had lost 60 lbs in 3 months and felt great. but after about another month I stopped riding and the turkey sandwiches. it took yrs to put the weight back on but I'm at 253 now. i had a valve replaced in my heart then turned around and had prostate surgery before I was done with my heat rehab. but never started up the rehab again. now I'm so out of shape and so stiff i even get my son to pull my compression socks off at the end of the day.
> 
> the wife and I bought a machine that you can ride like a bike or use as an elliptical a few months ago. but so far neither of us use it. i know beyond a doubt I have to get started but I keep making excuses for not doing it. I'm going to always going to start next week.
> 
> ez you probably care less about what I say but I commend you for walking. it really takes gumption to start walking much less in this cold snowy weather. just stick with it or someday you'll be 69 like me and regret not taking better care of yourself. when I left the marine corps back in 76 I was running 3 to 4 miles each day then doing an hour of pt and was in the best shape and felt better than ever.



This is why we all need to move to Florida! My Dad was a smoker and had his first heart attack at 47. He then went full blown health nut after that. Dropped the smoking that very day he had the heart attack. Dieted and exercised too. He was already pretty skinny at 5"11" and 180 pounds, but he started walking anyway. As an ex Marine Drill Instructor he was disciplined enough to keep it up even in the winter. Despite all of this he had quad bypass at 54, but he kept at the diet and exercising, and no smoking either. In his early 60's he quit the walking when winter started, because like me, he despised winter. He ended up dying on a cold March day. I always though that sitting around all winter (he retired at 62) had a lot to do with it. When he retired he had moved to a condo, so he never had to go outside in the winter, and he didn't! He made it to 64. He was in the Korean War, as a 17 year old, got out, worked over 40 years in crappy factories, and only enjoyed about 18 months of retirement. There's a lesson in there for all of us....I think.


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

Keep walking..I try to do one hour, when I walk. This morning it is 5 degrees. Not walking!
I do hope it warms some soon, I need to get out.
Well done to you, and all of you that try to be more fit.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

JamesF said:


> Man! If you're going on an Elk hunt, I can tell you that it's not a picnic by any means. Even going in on horseback is tough. Go on plenty of horseback riding places, if you can. One particular hunt that got me was a twelve mile ride in. At thirty-five I figured it would be easy. Boy was I wrong. We stopped about 1/3rd of the way UP, when I got of the horse, my legs were like jello. Took me about five minutes to get it together. Good luck to you. And don't forget to enjoy every aspect of your adventure.


The outfitter got tired of everyone claiming they can ride and can’t. His brother is a professional rodeo roper. I guess its a motorized ride to spike camp now. There definitely will be hiking and climbing. 2019 he had two guys tap out. One rolled an ankle and another was “out of shape.” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Junebug2320 said:


> The outfitter got tired of everyone claiming they can ride and can’t. His brother is a professional rodeo roper. I guess its a motorized ride to spike camp now. There definitely will be hiking and climbing. 2019 he had two guys tap out. One rolled an ankle and another was “out of shape.”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Round is a shape!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

ezbite said:


> A couple weeks ago i told myself enough is enough. I used to run 1/2 marathons and 10K's almost every weekend and would usually place in the top 5 in my age division. well.. I've gotten older and lazier and fatter, to the point I'm on BP meds, I sometimes have a difficult time just bending over to put on my sox in the morning, hell I got winded just rotating my tires back in the beginning of January. I decided to do something about it. running is out of the question (for now) and I don't want to go to a gym, I chose walking. when I started a couple weeks ago, I was 218 pounds, today I'm 214. 2 pounds a week, no big deal, but it's a start and this week I'm making some diet changes.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else walks daily, I've only missed one day since I've started. If you walk, where do you walk at? I'm keeping a record of where I walk (around the state park, around the city park, the bike path, etc). right now I just keep track of where I walk, next week I'm going to start keeping track of how long it takes me and try to improve on it when I walk it again. I know it's only been 2 weeks but I really do feel better.


Think about trying yoga,. I just got into it and it is hard, but it stretches and strengthens the entire body. There are trainers on YouTube and you can do it inside when it’s too cold outside.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Health experts claim to stay healthy one should take 10,000 steps per day. Just read it in internet news.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Here ya go;


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

I had a quadruple bypass in 2019. The arthritis in my hips is so severe I can't walk long distances. I don't want to schedule hip replacement surgery as my wife has medical issues and I am her caretaker. I found out in cardio rehab that I can use an elliptical machine and bought one for home use. I use it regularly and weigh 35 pounds less than when I had my heart attack.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

My issue other than my medical problems is that I work from March or April till October and sit on my butt in the winter. I rarely hunt anymore and don't ice fish. I have started walking my dog in the evening and haven't had a cigarette since December 15. Just got to start hitting the river before I'm back painting from sun up till sun down..,..Rich


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

A significant component in weight gain, as you age, is that as a result of diminishing hormone production, your muscle mass diminishes as well. Now, ANY exercise requires fewer calories because the muscles doing the work are SMALLER. A very sad day, when this was explained to me. 

Did a lot of running until my knees failed in my mid-40’s, then switched to cycling. My weight held steady until about 62, even as my leg & butt muscles faded away. Once essential relaxed- fit jeans now won’t stay up & the weight has “migrated” to undesirable locations.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

RedJada said:


> Getting older, no exercise, bad health choices, high BP all of this contributed to my helicopter ride from Twinsburg to Cleveland clinic main campus, Cleveland three months ago. I suffered two strokes, I am lucky not to have any permanent damage. So now working on some life changes. The older you get the harder to stay healthy.


I had that wake up call 5 years ago. A HBP/AFIB stroke knocked out a good part of my left side mobility from neck to knee. It happened at work at noon and I ignored it till 11pm that night. Went to ER too late. Not so god damn tough anymore.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

No! We aren't getting any younger for sure. But I would like to be more flexible, like azbite said just putting on my socks and shoes is hard enough to make you think about getting into shape. Losing a few pounds does make a difference. In my case,I have plenty of 32" and 33" waste that are/were comfortable. And as far as what people think, I could care less. It's how you feel about yourself that counts. I used to know a few guys at work that would walk up the stairs to the crane. Six stories high and after a while they were running. Starting small and going farther is the difference. One of them lost twelve pounds in three weeks. He said that all the hard work we do is just muscle memory. I felt great when I was working, except for my aching back muscles which will never go away, from an injury that tore them. I made some room to ride the ancient torture bike. It has the adjustable tensioner on it. Stretching is the best way to get started, otherwise you may have cramped muscles.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll be 60 in June. I have a loop near my house, .7mi long, I put on my iPod and I'll walk the loop 5 times, 3 1/2 miles. Unfortunately my tolerance for cold weather is not what it once was, so it's mainly spring summer fall, I try to do it at least 5 times a week. 

Walking WILL help, but try to do some things to also build muscle, this will burn more calories than walking. Leg lunges, push ups (you can do these on your knees if you need to), I try to do 4 sets of 15 push ups daily, leg lunges a few times a week. I keep a 25lb dumb bell in the living room to do curls with. If I'm watching tv, I'll try to do a set of something during the commercials.

If you want to get cardio, you'll need to do more than walk. If you're able, try to jump rope. Yup, sounds easy, try to do 30 seconds once and tell me how easy. 

Some people are born with great metabolism. My dad was, he's 84 still in great shape, hell he had a still had a six pack into his 50's, and seldom worked out. My mom used to get mad because he could eat a bowl of ice cream and loved m&m's, and still never gain weight. Guess who's metabolism I inherited. 

I've battled my weight all my life. In my 30's it got worse, I would work out OFTEN, rowing machine, bicycling, swimming at the Y every morning (another GREAT exercise), still would lose little weight. A few years ago, after I lost my job at that time, I thought I would take the time to really try to get back into some semblance of shape. Started walking, hitting the bike trail for 30 mile rides, still little to no weight loss. 

I did some reading on the internet, asking if low testosterone could lead to weight gain, or difficulty losing weight. I went to my doctor and begged him to check my TESTOSTERONE. He was hesitant, as it's an expensive test, sometimes not covered by insurance. I told him I didn't care I"d pay it if I had to. Told him one day I got up had my morning coffee, watched some news, and got ready to head to the bike trail at 10am. I started yawning, lied down and took a half hour nap. I told him it should not be this hard to lose weight, and it should not be this easy to gain weight. He finally agreed to have it tested.

Got a call a few days later......."yep you were right, it's almost not even registering". He put me on a testosterone replacement therapy, and the difference has been amazing. Much easier to lose weight, and the best part has been being able to maintain my weight.

I TRY to stick to a mainly protein/vegetable diet, can't tell you the last time I ate pasta or a baked potato. If I make a sandwich, I use one piece of bread. Don't eat after 7-7:30pm. I'm a big believer we have become addicted to carbohydrates, and they aren't good for us. I sleep better, my nasal passages stay open, not swelling or closing as a result of food allergies. If I have a snack, I'll use thinly sliced salami and pepper cheese. 

These things I TRY to do and maintain, but I'll fall of the wagon now and then, Holidays are tough, but I started back up after the 1st, and within a week I was feeling more energetic and focused.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

What kind of testosterone replacement therapy are on?
Years ago I was using the kind that is cream. It was a total pia, plus there were some unexpected side effects. I couldn't come in contact with people unless I had changed my shirt.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

crappiedude said:


> Loosing weight and getting in shape is a lifestyle change.
> I'm 5'-9" and started this lifestyle change at about 210# back in my 50's. I turn 70 this year and weigh 164. I'm in much better shape now.
> I've had bypass surgery in my late 50's.
> The only true formula to loosing weight is to reduce your calorie intake. It does take a little effort to get started because you need to figure out portion size and how many calories it contains but after just a couple of weeks you'll have a decent menu to work with and it's pretty simple to maintain.
> ...


Crappiedude....
That is awesome and great info....sounds like a great format to follow!!!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Buster24 said:


> Crappiedude....
> That is awesome and great info....sounds like a great format to follow!!!!


Thanks
I think one of the reasons this lifestyle change has worked for me and the reason I've been able to stay with it for so long is because I pretty much eat whatever I want to. I don't however eat as much as I want too. I have one heck of a sweet tooth so trying to deny myself any sweets is going to result in giving up. I might have coffee cake in the morning for breakfast 1x per month or 1x every other month instead of eating it everyday like I used too.

To lose weight I try to stay under 1800 calories per day.
To maintain weight I can consume 2000-maybe 2500 calories per day.
Over 2500 calories I start gaining weight. If I happen to gain 4 or 5 pounds I simply go back into the weight loss mode and loose it. It's much easier to loose 5# than it is to loose 25#.
Remember keeping a food log is very important. Write down everything you eat and how many calories. Don't cheat and this log will help you refine a menu.
For the most part I stay away from any beverages with calories. At the start of this I couldn't stand diet drinks, now I prefer them. It probably took a year to get used to drinking them. Calories in drinks add up fast and I'd rather eat my calories than to drink them.
I love ice cream, instead of eating 2-3 big scoops, I eat 1/2 - 3/4 cup of a lower calorie choice or frozen yogurt.
I look for bread with lower calories per slice (usually wheat). I like steak once in a while but I only eat small portions.
I love a good burger. Some of those imitation burgers are just plain nasty. I'll eat a real burger usually cooked at home but I only have 3 or 4 all year.
A lot of times I'll eat instant oatmeal for breakfast. Kroger's has one variety with 50% less sugar at 120 calories. I'm not in love with it but it's okay. I add about a cup of blueberries (usually frozen blueberries) to it, 80 calories and now it tastes much better. A 200 calorie breakfast that sticks with you isn't bad.
Marco's Pizza w/ sausage and green pepper is 575 calories per 2 slices, add a 1/2 cup of low cal ice cream for dessert and that's supper.
I could go on forever but I think that's enough info to give some ideas for those that may want to try it.
It's a doable system and it works for me.

Besides walking for exercise I started playing pickleball. I'm usually not much of a sports guy because the whole win/loss thing adds too much drama and ruins the fun. Too many people ruin the fun of sports with all the drama. Pickleball has been a great activity and you can burn a lot of calories. It keeps me staying active and it's a lot more fun than just walking. I generally play 3-4 times per week.
Some of the best pickleball players I play with are in their 80's. Those are the folks who are my inspiration.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Moved to where warmer; walk beach every morning I’m home, 3 miles thru week, 6 on wknd; used to walk only, but added in light jogging this go around....I’ve had many back/hip surgeries, and haven’t jogged since, but I a have been starting out very slow and a month in, up to 1 1/3 mile and limiting it to that for next few months; otherwise injury will follow and start over again-happened in the past -start to get in shape, then get injured and have to take time off = 4 steps back in process or more which is wildly frustrating so trying to avoid that this time around. 

use UnderArmour App “my fitness pal” to track calories and trying to hang around 1600/day; 1st few days suck, but then you change your eating/drinking habits and get used to it.; tracking EVERY calorie/bite of food/drink REALLY helps and strict calorie counting works! Eating right isn’t cheap either, lotsa fruit/veggies required.....

your first 6-8% of weight will fall off 1st month or so pretty easy with exercise/eating right/reduced(or no) alcohol consumption (that’s the tough one...) 

I’m hitting that next 6-8% phase that takes much longer and SIGNIFICANTLY more will power, time, and over all long term life changes to keep it up. I’ve done this about every 5-10 years, keeps getting a little tougher as I age, but I also am a little smarter on how (and how not) todo it....


1 thing I’ve found, if your having to wash the sharp knives/cutting boards multiple times per day, then your typically eating right.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

JamesF said:


> What kind of testosterone replacement therapy are on?
> Years ago I was using the kind that is cream. It was a total pia, plus there were some unexpected side effects. I couldn't come in contact with people unless I had changed my shirt.


He started me off on every other week injections of testosterone cypionate, my insurance would not cover the topical type. I believe it was six months to the next time he tested the levels, hadn't changed much, changed me to weekly injections. I have experienced no side effects from them, I do the injections myself, has to be deep tissue muscle.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Crappiedude....after reading your posts I can see that the most important issue to your program is....discipline.....discipline makes anything possible....stay the course!!!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Being diabetic, testosterone is usually low in the beginning. The cream type is very dangerous, to you and anyone else. Vitamin deficiencies are common as we age, then add in a few underlying factors and we find ourselves out of shape. I had a complete blood panel done last year for cancer screening. I was quite surprised by the readings. Yes I do have cancer. But it's not going to kill me. This and diabetes are the main reasons depleting the mineral absorption. Counting calories is to much like math, which I always managed to maintain a big fat F !!×2. I saddled up that ancient bicycle yesterday and I did ok. I got a bit dizzy because my blood sugars dropped but after I ate something I was fine.I know that I am lazier than the usual couch potato. It’s time to do something about this, so that I can have a better quality of life. I have had some serious wake up calls recently and medication alone isn't the answer.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I started running at 39, it helped me quit smoking. Never thought about races but less than five years after I started it I had a neighbor talk me into a half marathon. I trained hard ran slow and was so happy just to know I was able to do it. Long story short ran probably 20 some half marathons and at the age of 50 ran my first full marathon. Ran 10 full which includes 8 in Columbus and 2 in Cincinnati. I haven’t done much running since I retired a year and half ago and haven’t run any since last November. Ran my last marathon at age of 62 and still think about doing more. For me anyway it takes a lot of hard work and discipline I’m not the running type and definitely don’t have the body built for it but I got so used to running everyday when I got off work and really enjoyed the predawn Saturday 20 milers when in training. It was more of a lifestyle change for me that I just looked forward to. It’s hard to get started and I know when I start back up it will be like starting all over again but the years have taught me well to take it slow and easy, I’ve had plenty of muscle injuries over the years to help me remember, I don’t think walking would be any different.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Man, I ain’t gonna lie, it’s tuff walking these last few days between walking over ice and the very cold temps.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Have a bicycle on a trainer in the basement for inclement weather. The “scenery” isn’t much, but w/some loud tunes, it’s tolerable for an hour or so.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Well if your walking outside in the snow and ice I highly recommend wearing chains on your shoes or boots with this weather and temperatures if you can walk inside I would. Get yourself a treadmill yes it sucks to use you go nowhere but bet your exercise and they cost about as much as a glock


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Man, I ain’t gonna lie, it’s tuff walking these last few days between walking over ice and the very cold temps.


That's why they have indoor malls. It's the same temp all year long, no wind, no rain and no excuses.
Don't give up now.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

TheKing said:


> I had that wake up call 5 years ago. A HBP/AFIB stroke knocked out a good part of my left side mobility from neck to knee. It happened at work at noon and I ignored it till 11pm that night. Went to ER too late. Not so god damn tough anymore.


 They told me If I went within four hours they have a drug to reverse the affects of a stroke. But like you, I waited 9-10 hours so that wasnt an option. I just got lucky with no long term damage.


----------



## Lil Crappy (Jun 1, 2020)

New to, type 2 diabetes. Lost 10 lbs since middle of January. Walk dog, eat better, get on treadmill once a day for at least 10 minutes. Go to Kettering recreation web sight, has virtual workout with one kettle weight. Makes a difference in core of body. Not that hard. 
You could maintenance trolling motor, trailer, check batteries, make jig rigs. Change line. Anything to not think about food in boring winter times.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> That's why they have indoor malls. It's the same temp all year long, no wind, no rain and no excuses.
> Don't give up now.


oh I'm not giving up, I like the cold and walking outside, just tricky with snow covered ice. I tried the mall Saturday and wasn't a fan.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ezbite said:


> oh I'm not giving up, I like the cold and walking outside, just tricky with snow covered ice. *I tried the mall Saturday and wasn't a fan.*


I'm not a fan either but it does give an option for those miserable days. A buddy of mine had bypass surgery after Christmas and he's supposed to walk but stay out of the cold. He's single and lives alone so I'll take him over to the mall a couple of times a week cause he's tired of walking circles in is house. He's looking forward to getting a release or some warmer temps so he can walk outside again.
Good job staying with it, it's not easy. Next year at this time you're going to be thrilled that you did.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I walk daily year round & I'm an outside walker, even if it's cold. We have a nice treadmill & stationary bike, but those are for my wife. I'll postpone my daily routine during harder rains, but lighter showers aren't a deterrent. Having an energetic golden retreiver that depends on me for exercise (& entertainment) really helps. We're fortunate to have a nice park that's close to the house for our usual early morning route on days when I'm scheduled to go on duty. On my days off we mix it up quite a bit. There are all kinds of places we go around Celina & Grand Lake. One of our favorite places to go is a buddies property near the St. Marys river - he has around 100 acres of land that butts up to the river with several trails cut into it. It's far enough from the nearest state highway that during a shower or with decent snow cover you can't hear any truck traffic. I'm almost 60 so the next thing I HAVE to do is incorporate more comprehensive exercise into my daily schedule. I keep telling myself that shop work is not a substitite for exercise. I'm fortunate to be in good overall health & want to enjoy my upcoming retirement years, so that's my motivation. Mike


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

firemanmike2127 said:


> I'm fortunate to be in good overall health & want to enjoy my upcoming retirement years, so that's my motivation. Mike


 I’m 6-8 years away from retirement and like you, I want to enjoy it too.


----------



## Rodinreel (Jul 20, 2017)

ezbite said:


> A couple weeks ago i told myself enough is enough. I used to run 1/2 marathons and 10K's almost every weekend and would usually place in the top 5 in my age division. well.. I've gotten older and lazier and fatter, to the point I'm on BP meds, I sometimes have a difficult time just bending over to put on my sox in the morning, hell I got winded just rotating my tires back in the beginning of January. I decided to do something about it. running is out of the question (for now) and I don't want to go to a gym, I chose walking. when I started a couple weeks ago, I was 218 pounds, today I'm 214. 2 pounds a week, no big deal, but it's a start and this week I'm making some diet changes.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else walks daily, I've only missed one day since I've started. If you walk, where do you walk at? I'm keeping a record of where I walk (around the state park, around the city park, the bike path, etc). right now I just keep track of where I walk, next week I'm going to start keeping track of how long it takes me and try to improve on it when I walk it again. I know it's only been 2 weeks but I really do feel better.


----------



## Rodinreel (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm in a similar situation... 5'9", 174bls.. and now 188 lbs. I've been walking 4 miles & rowing 3 days a week, only down 2 to 186. My issue is food after 6 pm....need to go to bed earlier. I'm just under 2 years from retiring (at 59). Then I'll be Camping at Indian Lake 6 months out of the year, home 3 and somewhere warm 3 months..... Need to be in good shape to enjoy, like others have mentioned.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

ezbite said:


> A couple weeks ago i told myself enough is enough. I used to run 1/2 marathons and 10K's almost every weekend and would usually place in the top 5 in my age division. well.. I've gotten older and lazier and fatter, to the point I'm on BP meds, I sometimes have a difficult time just bending over to put on my sox in the morning, hell I got winded just rotating my tires back in the beginning of January. I decided to do something about it. running is out of the question (for now) and I don't want to go to a gym, I chose walking. when I started a couple weeks ago, I was 218 pounds, today I'm 214. 2 pounds a week, no big deal, but it's a start and this week I'm making some diet changes.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else walks daily, I've only missed one day since I've started. If you walk, where do you walk at? I'm keeping a record of where I walk (around the state park, around the city park, the bike path, etc). right now I just keep track of where I walk, next week I'm going to start keeping track of how long it takes me and try to improve on it when I walk it again. I know it's only been 2 weeks but I really do feel better.


I would love to be able to walk more. After 14 spine surgeries and another surgery needed, I don’t get far even with a walker. I used to do good with a cane, but not lately.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Been using the under armour app “map my walk” for walking, I like it and it tracks good. When I downloaded the app and entered in ezbite as my username it came up as I’ve been a member since 2010.. who knew


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I’m back at it, I fell in the ice while walking back in the 16th of feb, a flock of geese flew over me, I looked up to watch them, next thing I know I was laying on my back, gave myself a deep severe shoulder sprain. I wasn’t able to lift my hand above my shoulder until a few days ago And started walking again. 10 years ago and I would of just bounced up from that fall. I stuck with the diet and I’m down to about 210, 10 more to lose. Did a little over 3 miles at mosquito Friday.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great job EZ, keep at. It sounds like you're getting a system and diet in place. Keep in mind it doesn't stop when you reach your goal. You sound determined, I'm sure you'll figure it out.
Again, Great job.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Woof trax 

Tom, we have this App on our phones, it maps out your walking area and shows how far you walked, how fast and location. The app will make a donation like four times a year to a charity of your choice that you listed. We have ours to roses recue where we got our pups from. You could list a local APL or to a Doberman recue or something similar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Good deal Ez. I have been averaging 10 miles a day this year so far. 6-8 miles a day at a high pace to get the heart working. Went to cardiologist this week and was taken off over half the meds they put me on when I had a heart attack. Keep it up.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jeff rod builder said:


> Good deal Ez. I have been averaging 10 miles a day this year so far. 6-8 miles a day at a high pace to get the heart working. Went to cardiologist this week and was taken off over half the meds they put me on when I had a heart attack. Keep it up.


WOW!!! 10 miles a day, that's great!! I'm not there yet, hopefully by summer.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I got lazy after Christmas and slipped way back on my walking. It is amazing to me how quickly I lost my endurance and conditioning. Back on track now with the better weather. Took me six months to get to a level of fitness I was happy with and less than six weeks to loose most of it. Have others experienced this level of decline in conditioning?


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

ezbite said:


> A couple weeks ago i told myself enough is enough. I used to run 1/2 marathons and 10K's almost every weekend and would usually place in the top 5 in my age division. well.. I've gotten older and lazier and fatter, to the point I'm on BP meds, I sometimes have a difficult time just bending over to put on my sox in the morning, hell I got winded just rotating my tires back in the beginning of January. I decided to do something about it. running is out of the question (for now) and I don't want to go to a gym, I chose walking. when I started a couple weeks ago, I was 218 pounds, today I'm 214. 2 pounds a week, no big deal, but it's a start and this week I'm making some diet changes.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else walks daily, I've only missed one day since I've started. If you walk, where do you walk at? I'm keeping a record of where I walk (around the state park, around the city park, the bike path, etc). right now I just keep track of where I walk, next week I'm going to start keeping track of how long it takes me and try to improve on it when I walk it again. I know it's only been 2 weeks but I really do feel better.


Get the MapMyWalk app. It keeps track of speed and time and a map of your walk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Vinnyt said:


> Get the MapMyWalk app. It keeps track of speed and time and a map of your walk


that's the one im using, I like it because it tells you when you hit the mile mark and gives you a pace. I know when it start talking in my pocket ive hit a mile.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

I knew this already but it was reinforced this week that walking outside is so much better than walking inside on a treadmill


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Took a slide down the stairs last week, pj bottoms too long and my foot slid off the step. Nothing terrible, but I jambed both shoulders and neck. Getting my blood sugars down to a manageable level. Thanks to a change of insulin. Still fighting the late night cravings. I had dropped three pounds and put on four! Still sore and bored along with some recurring nightmares. Have to stop eating late, this all ties in with diabetic neuropathy swelling burning feet waking up having the nightmare. The feet issues are more from the bypass and taking the blood vessels from my legs causing poor circulation. This just started this winter. The ancient torture bike and a leg exercise is helping twice a day.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I took a walk today...Pig, dog, and I..


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

80% and up for weight loss is all about the diet, not so much about exercise though it doesn't hurt. Preparing, measuring and prepackaging your meals and freeze them. That step right there will guarantee steady weight loss. Don't starve yourself though when you do this, but don't go nuts either. Just eat the prepackaged meals even when you feel like snacking some. You'll need to cut out the beer, ice cream, cookies, chips and bread for now. Once you get down to your weight goal, then manage the stuff you cut out and try not to deviate more than 5 lbs from your weight goal. Exercising will help you maintain the weight goal but don't use it in hopes of losing weight. That's what dieting is for.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

G-Patt said:


> 80% and up for weight loss is all about the diet, not so much about exercise though it doesn't hurt. Preparing, measuring and prepackaging your meals and freeze them. That step right there will guarantee steady weight loss. Don't starve yourself though when you do this, but don't go nuts either. Just eat the prepackaged meals even when you feel like snacking some. You'll need to cut out the beer, ice cream, cookies, chips and bread for now. Once you get down to your weight goal, then manage the stuff you cut out and try not to deviate more than 5 lbs from your weight goal. Exercising will help you maintain the weight goal but don't use it in hopes of losing weight. That's what dieting is for.


Yep, I read somewhere you can't out exercise your mouth. The exercise does help though with potential diabetes and heart disease they say. I know it helps my mental health in a big way. If I don't remain active I can tell as my mood sours quickly.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Short Bike ride today... 5 miles. 1st one of the season


----------

